# Vinyl siding & weedeater



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Have a small house to replace vinyl siding on. Older house, not much height on the foundation.
Current vinyl siding starts just 3” above grade and gets torn up by weed eater.
I was just trying to think of best solution for this.
Maybe cut out about 6” of the plywood sheathing and replace that with cement siding cut to size. Then just overlap that about 2” with tarpaper and new vinyl.
Another idea is about 4” of cement board directly over plywood sheathing, then Z flashing and start vinyl on top of that.

Any suggestions or ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

your 2nd,but it still going to get beat up by weedwackers those things can kill trees

better to pull exerything away from the house that needs cutting,and replace it with a decorative mulch,or better yet stone


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Another option is to just replace the siding with new siding and distant the house from the lawn by a decorative stone or mulch bed. The bed could be minimal such as 6" to 12" in width and run around the perimeter of the house. This would alleviate the entire problem.

Even if you used cement board, that's eventually going to get torn-up or at best be continuously stained by the grass.

Just a thought,
Jon


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

_I see great minds think a like - that was too funny._


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I suggest a sprayer full of Round Up twice a year around the foundation, and get rid of the weed eater.:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

jb4211 said:


> _I see great minds think a like - that was too funny._


 
ah...check the time stamp there genius:tt2:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe he's a slow typer?:whistling

Good solution, whoever came up with it first. Round Up is easier.:laughing:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

ok, ok you win!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

mudpad said:


> Maybe he's a slow typer?:whistling
> 
> Good solution, whoever came up with it first. Round Up is easier.:laughing:


Liquid weedeater, that's my choice.:thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumbup:arty:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you lazy chemical sprayin sobs:w00t:,really the issue also is being 3'' to grade
better to pull back the grade when possible and fill the area with a free draining non organic ground cover


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

How about firing the bozo with the weed wacker or teaching them how to use it.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If you do the cement board you are going to want to cover it with stucco. That is a time consuming process. I would opt for getting some crushed stone in against the foundation and the client putting a little effort into it and pulling weeds by hand. All that chemical crap is no good.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hear that?!!:w00t:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:ya. he said what I said.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ok you win:thumbup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I drink roundup with my coffee each morning. 

Actually, it is relatively harmless as herbicides go.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> All that chemical crap is no good.


mudpad said it, RU is pretty harmless to anything but the plants it's sprayed on. The only reason it's labeled not to use at water is the surfactant in it (surfactant bonds it to the plants) is harmful to fish, the RU itself won't kill fish.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

But it's certain death to the plant you spray it on! 

I got a neighbor who is a big environmentalist (as am I, but he takes it a little too far) He will find a poison ivy vine in the fence row between us. He cuts the vine off about waist high, and takes a paint brush and paints the end of the stem with RU. (all while wearing rubber gloves and respirator.) After he leaves I soak it down good. A couple of weeks latter I comment on how great his paint brush method works. :shifty:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i was just kiddin mud...spray that sh*it:thumbup:


----------

